# HyperX Cloud Stinger headset Static and mic issue



## KingBahamut (Jul 30, 2017)

for a while these were working great but a week ago static started to come through the head set and now when i speak into the mic no one can hear me. 
I'm getting to the point i want to reset my computer to a previous date but i'd lose 150+ hours of work.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Could you test the headphones on a different PC to see if the problem continues?


----------



## KingBahamut (Jul 30, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Could you test the headphones on a different PC to see if the problem continues?


thanks, i cant on a pc but on ps4 its perfect so its not an internal issue


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

On the PC, go to the Sound Settings > Communications Tab > Select Do Nothing.

See if it works now.


----------

